# freehand pen-and-ink sketches



## g henry (Jan 31, 2014)

My name is Graeme Henry. I have been creating sketches for professionals in the Landscape Architecture and Landscaping fields for 2 decades. If you have a project which requires a sketch to accompany your Landscape Plan, I can create a detailed pen-and-ink perspective sketch simply from a copy of your plan and some photos of existing conditions. To view examples of my work, please visit my web site at www.landscapedesignsketches.com


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

Its really nice!!keep it up..


----------

